# Xorg freezes randomly killing my FreeBSD



## kenorb (Nov 3, 2010)

I've got FreeBSD 8.1-"STABLE". My Xorg freezes randomly. Please see the attached pictures where some window is frozen and I can't click anything. I could change terminal to text console, everything was looking fine, apart of that I lost my all opened X windows;(


```
last pid: 62305;  load averages:  0.00,  0.06,  0.66  up 1+02:23:52    11:33:38
224 processes: 1 running, 207 sleeping, 13 stopped, 3 zombie

Mem: 1093M Active, 1719M Inact, 595M Wired, 38M Cache, 416M Buf, 472M Free
Swap: 12G Total, 577M Used, 11G Free, 4% Inuse


  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
 2878 root          1  45    0   159M 74360K select  0  21:59  0.00% Xorg
70790 kenorb        8  44    0   560M   417M ucond   2  10:17  0.00% opera
 3028 kenorb        1  44    0   358M 37280K select  1   5:14  0.00% empathy
 3109 kenorb        2  44    0   204M 21564K piperd  2   1:54  0.00% gnome-terminal
38723 root          1  76    0 77200K 48424K wait    2   1:05  0.00% ruby18
 3019 kenorb        1  44    0   172M 15260K select  3   1:03  0.00% wnck-applet
 3005 kenorb        2  44    0   201M 15076K piperd  3   1:02  0.00% metacity
29408 www           1  44    0   422M 70920K accept  0   1:02  0.00% httpd
 2656 avahi         1  44    0 16972K  2388K select  1   0:53  0.00% avahi-daemon
 3004 kenorb        1  44    0 15120K  2560K select  1   0:45  0.00% gam_server
53570 www           1  73    0   420M 59704K accept  1   0:35  0.00% httpd
 3041 kenorb        1  44    0   106M 10240K select  3   0:34  0.00% notification-area-a
 3134 kenorb        1  44    0 20740K  1704K select  2   0:33  0.00% xfishtank
64108 www           1  76    0   422M 65172K accept  1   0:31  0.00% httpd
 2999 kenorb        1  44    0   250M 13492K select  2   0:29  0.00% gnome-settings-daem
 2533 mysql        24  44    0  2409M 27064K ucond   1   0:24  0.00% mysqld
 3086 kenorb        1  44    0 57512K 20132K select  1   0:19  0.00% telepathy-gabble
53580 www           1  76    0   418M 57120K accept  3   0:17  0.00% httpd
```

Then I switched to text console and I did: `truss -faep 2878 -o Xorg.truss.out`

See here the output: http://pastebin.com/RPvXfyh9

You have output from debugger only when I switched it to X and tried to click couple of times anything, then went back.

Selected probably the most interesting parts:

```
2878: sigreturn(0x7fffffffe4b0,0x10006,0x67de00,0x1,0x0,0x1) ERR#4 'Interrupted system call'
 2878: open("/dev/ums0",O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK,00)    = 24 (0x18)
 2878: ioctl(24,TIOCGETA,0xffffe5b0)             ERR#25 'Inappropriate ioctl for device'
 2878: ioctl(24,TIOCGETA,0xffffe520)             ERR#25 'Inappropriate ioctl for device'
 2878: ioctl(24,MOUSE_SETMODE,0xffffe5a0)        = 0 (0x0)
 2878: ioctl(24,TIOCFLUSH,0xffffe574)            ERR#25 'Inappropriate ioctl for device'
 2878: fcntl(24,F_SETOWN,0xb3e)                  ERR#25 'Inappropriate ioctl for device'
 2878: stat("/usr/share/nls/C/libc.cat",0x7fffffffdff0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
 2878: stat("/usr/share/nls/libc/C",0x7fffffffdff0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
 2878: stat("/usr/local/share/nls/C/libc.cat",0x7fffffffdff0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
 2878: stat("/usr/local/share/nls/libc/C",0x7fffffffdff0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
 2878: write(2,"(WW) fcntl(24, F_SETOWN): Inappr"...,57) = 57 (0x39)
 2878: write(0,"(WW) fcntl(24, F_SETOWN): Inappr"...,57) = 57 (0x39)
```

The last command which I executed before pushing the power button, was:
[cmd=]sudo killall -HUP Xorg[/cmd]

It killed my machine completely without any response ;/  My question: Why? ;/


```
kenorb# uname -a
FreeBSD kenorb 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #0: Tue Oct 19 15:28:55 BST 2010     root@kenorb:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BRO  amd64
```

My configuration:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=108246

P.S. Control-Alt-Backspace wasn't working.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have six tabs open in opera and it is using about 1/5 of what that top shows opera as using.  Do you open new pages in a new tab instead of a new window? And a second trick to try (fixed lockups back in windows98 in browsers)... write a small .sh or something to clear the cache before and after exiting the browser (as of right now, there are 45 opr????? files in the cache directory as I am typing this. Maybe you have hundreds and hundreds of them, too many hours without clearing the cache?)  Sorry if it is not due to the browser memory usage, but that would be a first step(s) anyway probably.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 3, 2010)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Do you open new pages in a new tab instead of a new window?



I'm using only tabs.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you boot Freebsd FreeBSD with the second menu option? Something else to try: install the port "freecolor" and run it every ten minutes or so in an xterm, then if Xorg crashes again, maybe there is not enough free memory (the top of the two bars shown by that port) to restart your shell.  (Other issues may apply... overheating graphics card (pci slot cooler...); less than powerful-enough PSU... )


----------



## FreeMWP (Nov 3, 2010)

Have you installed xorg with 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf, and using the ati driver? I've got huge problems with this combination, similar to yours. I read, don't remember where, that it was because xorg is undergoing huge changes lately because of KMS/GEM, and it could make drivers like ati unstable.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 4, 2010)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Do you boot Freebsd FreeBSD with the second menu option? Something else to try: install the port "freecolor" and run it every ten minutes or so in an xterm, then if Xorg crashes again, maybe there is not enough free memory


The first menu. I've upgraded from 4GB into 8GB, so if it's the memory problem, probably it will sort out this.


```
> sudo portinstall freecolor
** Port marked as IGNORE: sysutils/freecolor:
	is marked as broken: Does not function correctly on !i386
```



			
				FreeMWP said:
			
		

> Have you installed xorg with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using NVIDIA, so probably something different.

It happened very rarely and not anymore after RAM upgrade, so keeping this thread as a record if this happen again or somebody will have the same problem.


----------

